# Southville



## kropotkin (Jul 21, 2010)

Just wanted to say that Southville is ace.
We moved here 4 months ago, into a narrow street of terraced houses near coronation road. Everyone I've met on my street is sound, just normal people rather than Cliftonites. I know all my neighbours already- people talk to each other in the street. There is a street party we've all organised on saturday, with a bouncy castle for the kids, barbeque and booze etc

North Street is a bit tryhard gentrified, mind.

That is all.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 21, 2010)

Sounds a lot nicer than Bristol 5.


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 21, 2010)

Southville.

Thats the parts of Bedminster that can see, or can almost see the bridge innit ?


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 21, 2010)

Or should that be Lower Clifton


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 21, 2010)

FIGHT


----------



## Geri (Jul 21, 2010)

I thought Southville was yuppified these days?

Never really understood the difference between Southville and Bedminster either.


----------



## xenon (Jul 21, 2010)

Definitely changed since I've been in bristol. North street used to have fewer bars, restaurants, more boozers, charity shops and greecey spoons. Gentrified, maybe. i guess there's a lot more incomers living in the area now. Young proffesionals, teachers, lot's of house shares and students. Was mainly the latter and locals when I lived on Lyme Road. I'm down the other end, Bedminster.

I Think Southville usually refers to the streets off and around North Street. bedminster more West street, East street and so on. Bristol seems to have that though, different names for areas that are to all intents and purposes, in the same locale.


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah I've not really got my head round that. I live nearer to East st than North st, but am technically in Southville. 

There are quite a few house shares in my street, which is a shame. Some landlord buys the house and converts it for multiple occupancy, thereby rendering it very unlikely to be able to be resold as a family property- changing the character of the area and making it more transitory and atomised.


----------



## Thora (Jul 21, 2010)

Were you on Location Location Location btw?


----------



## xenon (Jul 21, 2010)

Ah I know. has Bar Salt reopened? Though TBF it was a bit shit. 

I see what you mean regarding the transient population. With a new influx of students based at BowerAshton, that will be inevitable. That's how I ended up in Bristol. That said, like myself, there's quite a few peple I know who've been in Bedminster / Southville for years. proximity to the city centre for work, as much as anything else keeps a lot of people here.


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 22, 2010)

Thora said:


> Were you on Location Location Location btw?



I was yeah 
It was quite funny to do and much less embarrassing than I feared.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 22, 2010)

About every other house for sale I'm called about at the moment is in Southville. Unfortunately, the agents seem to have missed the bit about a garage being essential.


----------



## Geri (Jul 22, 2010)

kropotkin said:


> I was yeah
> It was quite funny to do and much less embarrassing than I feared.


 
I'm disappointed that you didn't take the opportunity to punch Kirstie Allsopp in the face.


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 22, 2010)

She was nice but stupid. I didn't really want to punch her in the face all that much


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 25, 2010)

Geri said:


> I thought Southville was yuppified these days?
> 
> Never really understood the difference between Southville and Bedminster either.



If your working class it's Bedminster, middle class Southville.


----------



## jusali (Jul 27, 2010)

Geri said:


> I'm disappointed that you didn't take the opportunity to punch Kirstie Allsopp in the face.


 
I would like to do something all over Kirstie's face


----------



## Geri (Jul 27, 2010)

jusali said:


> I would like to do something all over Kirstie's face


 
Tory scum.


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 29, 2010)

jusali said:


> I would like to do something all over Kirstie's face



I think a quick google might return a few website dedicated to that


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2010)

kropotkin said:


> I was yeah
> It was quite funny to do and much less embarrassing than I feared.


 
has it been shown yet? 

When I was at school in Bristol, a derogatory term for people who lived in bedminster, 'bedmies' do they still do that?


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> has it been shown yet?
> 
> When I was at school in Bristol, a derogatory term for people who lived in bedminster, 'bedmies' do they still do that?


 
yeah but no


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> has it been shown yet?


 
Yeah it was on about a month ago. It was a pretty funny experience, and we ended up putting bids in on two of the houses, which went to sealed bids. We got outbid on boith.. We bought a different one about a month later- better than any they showed us.


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 4, 2010)

marty21 said:


> has it been shown yet?
> 
> When I was at school in Bristol, a derogatory term for people who lived in bedminster, 'bedmies' do they still do that?



I remember that. The casual wedge hairstyle used to be called the bedmie flick. It doesn't happen now, I guess chav has replaced it.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 12, 2010)

Stand on my doorstep (we've moved) and you get a lovely sight of the bridge, esp at night. 

I do not live in southville!


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 13, 2010)

Southville is not just a place. . . It is a state of mind !


----------



## teccuk (Sep 7, 2010)

Geri said:


> I thought Southville was yuppified these days?
> 
> Never really understood the difference between Southville and Bedminster either.


 
You wont see 65 year old women in hospital gowns pole dancing around street lights whilst teenage girls in pink track suits cheer her on Southville. 
You won't see old men in suits drunk out of their minds at 9:00 am on benches outside the shops in Southville. 
You won't be told by the local Spa that the reason the windows are smashed in is because it 'adds character innit' in Southville. 
You won't see mad old women sitting on benches strategically placed so they can shout into Shoe discount stores in Southville.
You don't get 'casinos' that offer 'free chips' in Southville.
You won't get on the 76 bus and lose all hope for humanity, wishing for a brief moment that some sort of cosmic disaster puts us all out of our misery and that the world really isn't worth saving.
And you would never. ever. get a shop that only sold fucking olives in Bedminster.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 7, 2010)

teccuk said:


> You wont see 65 year old women in hospital gowns pole dancing around street lights whilst teenage girls in pink track suits cheer her on Southville.
> You won't see old men in suits drunk out of their minds at 9:00 am on benches outside the shops in Southville.
> You won't be told by the local Spa that the reason the windows are smashed in is because it 'adds character innit' in Southville.
> You won't see mad old women sitting on benches strategically placed so they can shout into Shoe discount stores in Southville.
> ...


 
Sorry, doesn't make sense (my post - not this one)


----------



## teccuk (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh, it was in response to Geri's post about what the difference between Bedmi and Southville was. 

Didn't make any of them up. I hate it here, it's not that i'm too posh, it's just that i'm not from Bristol originally and its all a bit strange...


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 7, 2010)

But you can now get a latte in Bedminster? I remember when the only coffee you could get was 'Mellow Birds'

I really liked Southville when I worked round that area.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 7, 2010)

Which series?


----------



## xenon (Sep 17, 2010)

teccuk said:


> You wont see 65 year old women in hospital gowns pole dancing around street lights whilst teenage girls in pink track suits cheer her on Southville.
> You won't see old men in suits drunk out of their minds at 9:00 am on benches outside the shops in Southville.
> You won't be told by the local Spa that the reason the windows are smashed in is because it 'adds character innit' in Southville.
> You won't see mad old women sitting on benches strategically placed so they can shout into Shoe discount stores in Southville.
> ...


 
Fancy a pint in the Barly Mo?


Tiles on the outside.


----------



## teccuk (Sep 21, 2010)

Not unless i'm buying knock off ASDA-ware. Or they sell ... erm, jam, weirdly.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 22, 2010)

Does the Tobacco Factory count as in Southville? 

Not only is there a proper (local) beer and blues event there the w/e of 9-10 October, it looks like we may _have_ to be on for another welcome Bristol visit as Debbie's old IoW friends are playing music for a performance there as well ...

Another positive comment I have about Southville is that the Hopback Brewery's only Bristol pub is in that area .....


----------



## xenon (Sep 24, 2010)

I've never actually been in the Barley Mo TBF. It looks grim, every time I've been passed. My dad went in for a pint once, whilst visitting. 2 in the afternoon. Lot of red faced pissed peple. A Jack Russel pissed over a sofa and no one batted an eyelid.

Tobaco Factory is in Soutville Will, on North Street. The Corrination, just off Dean Lane is the Hop Back pub.


----------



## kropotkin (Sep 24, 2010)

kalidarkone said:


> Which series?


 
If that was to me- the one thats on now.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 25, 2010)

xenon said:
			
		

> The Corrination, just off Dean Lane is the Hop Back pub



Cool, thnks for the reminder. We're likely to be staying very near it in a fortnight  

And by the sound of it, near enough to the Tobacco Factory too, ta!


----------



## xenon (Sep 29, 2010)

If you fancy meeting any local urbs, let us know. I'm in the Corrination a lot, probably a little more than is healthy.


----------



## strung out (Sep 29, 2010)

i might be up for a drink around then too. depending on cash etc.


----------



## kropotkin (Sep 29, 2010)

xenon said:


> If you fancy meeting any local urbs, let us know. I'm in the Corrination a lot, probably a little more than is healthy.


 
That pub is 100m from my house!


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 29, 2010)

We've booked accomodation for the night of Sat 9th now! 

(Embarassingly and eyewateringly posh, in Clifton, but we were alerted to the place on a major major last minute reduction offer   )

So yeah meeting Urbans should be a plan. We'll be around both Sat afternoon and Sun lunchtime. Anyone fancy sampling some beer at the Tobacco Factory's planned beer event that w/e? 

FACTOBERFEST it's called. More than 20 quality local beers on top of their standards, and free entry -- and some blues bands on offer too if you fancy that kinda ting


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 29, 2010)

More later ...


----------



## strung out (Sep 29, 2010)

sounds good. i'll try and make it


----------



## xenon (Sep 29, 2010)

Sat 9th? I should be able to do the Tobaco Factory. If you can make it, I'll get you a beer Strung Out.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 6, 2010)

Likely to be there from mid Sat afternoon or so onwards .... and again for some time on Sunday lunchtime/afternoon as well.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks like we've picked our moment really well ....




			
				Netweather.tv forecast said:
			
		

> A good bet for the warmest spot of the day could be Bristol with the high sneaking up to 22°c.



And tomorrow's prospects very similar!


----------



## strung out (Oct 8, 2010)

am in town til 4.30 for a uni tutorial tomorrow, so will try and pop down after that


----------



## xenon (Oct 8, 2010)

Mid Sat afternoon, in the Tobaco Factory? I'll be there. I'll have to PM you my number or something WoW, as I'll have a negledgable chance of finding you there.  Unfortunately I don't have a pic on here I don't think. I'll be at the bar, with a white cane, if you want to say hello.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 12, 2010)

Twas a great weekend, we always get a good'un from our all too rare Bristol visits. Nice one that paolo999 unexpectedly turned up after his Carnyville exploits ... 

Good to meet/chat with xenon, shame to miss strung out (also gerry1time!   ), and a shame too that the sunshine didn't show up til Sunday, but whatever, we had a marvellous time altogether.

Tobacco factory is ace, the ales were varied and full on quality ...... Bristol rocks. 

Our hotel was a bargain considering its ultra exclusive location! 

We'll be back in one or other Bs district, probably not Cl*ft*n though,  in earlyish 2011 if not before ....


----------



## big eejit (Oct 24, 2010)

Visited friends in South Bristol last night. I've lived in Bris 20 years but never really done south of the river. It's a completely different city. 

Went to The Orchard which is mid river rather then south I spose, then the Coronation. Went to Tobacco factory at lunch time - Alice thing from Coast was there with her baby. But they (Tobacco Fact not Alice Thing) didn't seem to have any proper beer. Which is weird given BBF over the road and Factoberfest and stuff. Drank cider.


----------



## Cakes (Nov 14, 2010)

You've moved to Bristol? That's cool! I'm about to move to London 

btw you're a Bedger.


----------



## teccuk (Nov 16, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Visited friends in South Bristol last night. I've lived in Bris 20 years but never really done south of the river. It's a completely different city.
> 
> Went to The Orchard which is mid river rather then south I spose, then the Coronation. Went to Tobacco factory at lunch time - Alice thing from Coast was there with her baby. But they (Tobacco Fact not Alice Thing) didn't seem to have any proper beer. Which is weird given BBF over the road and Factoberfest and stuff. Drank cider.


 
All sighting of Dr Alice Roberts should be posted here: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/333021-Dr.-Alice-Roberts-Watch/page3


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 10, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> We'll be back in one or other BS district, probably not Cl*ft*n though,  in earlyish 2011 if not before ....



Mid-January plan now emerging  , probably only a day trip that time though ...

But we'll be back for longer in early March anyway -- festivaldeb and work colleagues/associates have a conference ... 




			
				big eejit said:
			
		

> But they (Tobacco Fact) didn't seem to have any proper beer. Which is weird given BBF over the road and Factoberfest and stuff. Drank cider.



Yeah back on that previous visit of ours, we were bemused by that too .... the beer fest was on that w/e, but nothing real, alewise, in the main bars ... odd


----------



## hermitical (Dec 11, 2010)

there is BBF in there now, was drinking the stout on Sunday


----------

